# JUST A REMINDER (important)



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

still not a sticky.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Lose all hope ye who enter here!
> If the 1 post wonders bothered to read, we would have no 1 post wonders.


Hell, if we're going to use this thread to point newbies too it's going to need some major pruning.:laughing:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

*Newbies:*


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> sot please





silvertree said:


> SOT
> 
> Shower over Tub?





rbsremodeling said:


> Stay on Top:laughing:



Come on guy's, SOT = She's On Top.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> *Newbies:*


Holy boat anchor Batman!


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Holy boat anchor Batman!





> Originally Posted by *Handymanservice*:
> SOT = She's On Top.


 :shutup: That was just mean........someone better than me should delete this.......:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> :shutup: That was just mean........someone better than me should delete this.......:whistling


:laughing: Clean up on isle 4


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

Now I am goin to throw out my toys out of my cot seeing as you wouldn't answer my questions....


----------

